# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  gary gunn

## gunner

a merry xmas for our wee boy gary,have a lovely day,another xmas not seeing you,but we will never forget you,hope to see you soon and we all love you from dad and all us gunns xxx

----------

